# Cd rom problem



## chiquitalove (Jun 2, 2011)

I need help with my cd/dvd rom! it wont read my cd or anything i try to put in. and then it say the memory is full but when i check other place it say i still have memory. and then i say the device manager says its working proberly. i dont know wut to do plz someone help me


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi chiquita,

Let's start with the basics:

Is it just one CD or DVD that cannot be read, or more than one?
If it is just one, have you tried cleaning that CD? (wiping with a soft, slightly damp cloth, in radius lines from the centre outwards [ not circles]).

Can that CD be read on another machine?

If it's all CDs then maybe the CD lens is dirty, but first have you re-booted before trying again?
Cleaning the lens should only be done with a Lens Cleaner CD - do not poke around inside it, and don't look at it!

If it's not as above, then you are into checking the cabling, and ultimately perhaps a replacement CD/DVD drive.

lol
Hew


----------



## chiquitalove (Jun 2, 2011)

yes it cant read my cd or my dvd. and they do work in other machine . but i dont know how to re-boot my computer


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

chiquitalove said:


> yes it cant read my cd or my dvd. and they do work in other machine . but i dont know how to re-boot my computer


To reboot the computer, click on the start sphere (lower left corner), click on the little black arrow next to "shut Down" select restart. This is known as 'rebooting'
You might need to use a cd/dvd cleaning disk. They are available at most electronic departments...It will clean the laser, Like Yorkshire guy advised. DO NOT try to clean any other way...
Viks


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Chiquita,

We need to home in if the problem is with one CD or with the CR reader itself.

You said that you can read the CD on another machine, have you cleaned it before trying on the original machine again?

(sometimes a dirty CD works on one machine but not others).


Can you read other CDs on the original machine?

lol
Hew


----------

